# ADOPTED! Can anyone help??



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm not familiar with NY enough to know which rescues cover Manhattan, but take a look at the national rescue list and send the post about him to the rescue groups that would cover that area.

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## Jbird (Nov 2, 2009)

I think I saw on Facebook Long Island Golden Retriever Rescue was pulling him. Hope the link works.


https://www.facebook.com/Friends.of.Golden.Retrievers/?fref=ts


----------



## first golden (May 19, 2013)

Thanks Jbird, it looks as if he was adopted yesterday!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

first golden said:


> Thanks Jbird, it looks as if he was adopted yesterday!!


He was-great news. Good looking boy.

https://www.facebook.com/Friends.of.Golden.Retrievers/?fref=ts



> Sonny was adopted yesterday!! Just got off the phone with them (& was trying to adopt him myself!)


I'll update the thread title.


----------

